# Railroad Avenue figures 1:20.3



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Is Railroad Avenue still in business? Their website seems to be dated about two years ago. I have a couple of engines that need engineers and firemen!


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

They are listed on EVIL BAY all the time believe they are there now. I have noticed the same thing on their website for a long time but are available also through Bridgemasters I picked out several, and got a good price on em. There was a mistake on the order, and they promptly corrected sending correct little people. Try them also The Regal 

Heres the link to em!! G Scale Figures - NEW - Mike, The Engine Fireman!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the link Regal. I'm going to order them tomorrow from BridgeMasters. They are only a few miles away here in So Cal.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I talked to the owner (i think) about a year ago when ordering some figures. They mass produced the figures some time back and they didn't sell like they wanted them too. There was some "red tape" that they supposedly could not get through in the distribution aspect of the hobby, and supposedly they were being shut out by a larger figure manufacturer. From what i understood they were just trying to get rid of them to recoup their money. Take all that with a big grain of salt. But, I did order 4 figures and they sent me the whole line. 
Terry


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I just ordered a few Railroad Avenue figures from Bridge-Masters. I should see them in a couple days. Easy tranaction and couteous sales person.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey guys - how to contact Bridgemasters? The link does not work for me, and the only company I can find with that name seems to be something to do with electrical generation, not model trains! 

A good address would be nice, as me and broos need at least six sets of loco crew... 

TIA 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.bridge-masters.com/

tac,

Here's the address I used a few weeks ago to contact them. They don't seem to have an e-mail listed, do I did it by phone. Kind of a long-distance call for you though! Good luck.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Terry, Gary

eMail for Bridge-Masters from their Help page.

*mailto:[email protected],com*


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

They don't make their e-mail easy to find, do they!


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

No sir, had to hunt for that one.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the pointers, folks - much appreciated. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------

